# Craft show dilemma



## Bret (Oct 4, 2007)

I applied for a craft show in December. I had to fill out an application and send a $30 check. They won't let me know until November if I am in or not. However, I had to put down what I'll sell and if I have something that's not on the list, I can't bring it. Of course, silly me, didn't make a copy! Anyways, how many of you have done craft fairs like this? Is this the normal? 

I'd like to sign up for another one, but not with these people.
They do a few a year, and don't allow booths of the same items, which is fine.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW they seem kinda stringent.  The craft shows I have signed up for say they let you know as soon as they can if you made it in or not.  They want an exact list of what you will have?  Dang!!  That would be a pain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> I applied for a craft show in December. I had to fill out an application and send a $30 check. They won't let me know until November if I am in or not. However, I had to put down what I'll sell and if I have something that's not on the list, I can't bring it. Of course, silly me, didn't make a copy! Anyways, how many of you have done craft fairs like this? Is this the normal?
> 
> I'd like to sign up for another one, but not with these people.
> They do a few a year, and don't allow booths of the same items, which is fine.



I am doing one of those now. Its my largest show. Nov 9-11 and Nov 16-18 
two weekend show. 

I had to send pics of my products and list everything I sell,and I cant bring nothing I dont list. So I listed everything I could possibly make so, if I did make something extra.. its on the list. They sent me a contract, and I sent it back... they sent me a copy and receipt of payment for this show. So I have a list (they typed out the whole list lol) of what I can bring.
I put:
handmade soap
bath bombs
bath cupcakes
lotions
creams
gift packaged items
candles (container)

that is how specific I had gotten. Although I dont make candles nor lotions right now.. but if I decided later too.. I could bring it. 
This show was 240.00 for me.


----------



## Bret (Oct 4, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> I am doing one of those now. Its my largest show. Nov 9-11 and Nov 16-18 two weekend show.



This one is 4 HOURS. That's it... I had inquired with the woman in charge for a different show about hand-stamped items, and she said absolutely not, because she's also a Stampin Up demonstrator and will have a booth there. She also does Avon and jewelry. No clue what else. 

I know I put down wickless candles, soy melts, body butter, milk baths... and I think 1 or 2 other things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that sounds like to me, she is trying to do the whole show HERSELF! LOL
She should only be able to do one thing. She is covering too many markets herself. I would pass on it (My personal opinion) it wouldnt be worth my effort nor time, for just 4 hours.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

A good/experienced show will not keep you waiting that long to see if you get in because they know you have to make plans. It should be 1st come forst serves as long as your items are up to par. It is juvinile for them to pick & choose who they want there. Sounds click-ish.

A good/experienced crafter is not afraid of competition. EX) Only 1 stamp person is rediculous.

I hope you do well, but no, this is not normal. This does not sound like an event I would want to do.

I don't like to do shows where non handmade items (Avon, etc) are permitted, it draws a diffrent crowd than the all handmade shows draw.


----------



## Bret (Oct 4, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> A good/experienced show will not keep you waiting that long to see if you get in because they know you have to make plans. It should be 1st come forst serves as long as your items are up to par. It is juvinile for them to pick & choose who they want there. Sounds click-ish.
> 
> A good/experienced crafter is not afraid of competition. EX) Only 1 stamp person is rediculous.



You know, the more I think about it, I think I will call her and tell her forget it. AND put a stop payment on the check. I work at the bank, so no charge for me. That way I won't be out anything.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW: When I am asked to list the items I will be selling I try to make it general: homemade bath and body items , accessories and sets will cover it and leave you a littl wiggle room. If you do candles you could make a similar claim of: assorted hand poured candles, tarts, home fragrance essentials and related gifts sets.

If they want more detail you could always do the: homemade bath and body items , accessories and sets including but not limited to soap, shower gel, lotions, scrubs, soaks and more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> BTW: When I am asked to list the items I will be selling I try to make it general: homemade bath and body items , accessories and sets will cover it and leave you a littl wiggle room. If you do candles you could make a similar claim of: assorted hand poured candles, tarts, home fragrance essentials and related gifts sets.
> 
> If they want more detail you could always do the: homemade bath and body items , accessories and sets including but not limited to soap, shower gel, lotions, scrubs, soaks and more.



The only reason why my show does it, is to seperate everyone from each other. And to see the quality of the products.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, when planning a show it is good to know who makes what so you can scatter people so you do not have 3 candle makers in a row, etc.


----------

